# Ok, So I Want To Open A Dispensary, But How?



## FarmerDave (Jul 12, 2008)

*What up amigos!

So i got a question, and it's something i've been wanting to get some input on 4 a while. 

How does someone open their own Dispensary? Is their a lot of red tape, cost etc.. 

I'm really having trouble finding information, on this subject, or maybe its cuz i'm so F'n HIGH right now, but, i really want to know whats up? So any suggestions?

I'm thinking in possibly Long Beach Cali...*


----------



## CALIGIRL (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry, but no more clinics are allowed to be opened in CA


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

a new one just opened here in my town. it's shitty. but it's new.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

Red tape, Massive Costs, paper work, and the DEA....

Good LUCK!!! youd be better off trying to become a Caregiver for alot of people than opening a dispense...

You can then sell excess product to clubs...


----------



## CALIGIRL (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh, I was told that no more new clinics can open in CA. Guess I got some wrong information sorry =)


----------



## poke_smot (Jul 12, 2008)

I to am very interested to know info on this subject, as I plan on doing the same thing in a couple years.


----------



## mrslow (Aug 1, 2008)

how does one become a caregiver?


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Aug 1, 2008)

edit: this is for the caregiver question

you have to get a bunch of people with medical cards to say that you are growing the pot for them. this allows you to grow more plants than allowed by one person. i think in california the state wide limit is 6 plants but it changes from city to city. im sure theres more legal stuff involved but thats just an overview


----------



## herbose (Aug 1, 2008)

Google Oaksterdam University. They have courses covering this subject.


----------



## weed ho (Aug 1, 2008)

Move to Oregon. We have no dispensaries ...yet!


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 3, 2008)

shit, Oregon sounds nice actually.....


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 3, 2008)

Oaksterdam?? hmmm...... Interesting.... Looks pretty cool, i'm gonna do some digging.....


----------



## hurleyguyy (Aug 3, 2008)

pretty sure you have to have a PhD or be an MD or something..


----------



## stucklikechuck (Aug 3, 2008)

it acually varies city by city. there are still cities that are opening up new clubs. i am pretty sure long beach isnt allowing any more clubs. my buddy has a club in san lorenzo and i want to partner with him and open up another one in a diff county. yeah there are lots of risks and red tape involved but its all about who you know! 



oaksterdam does have classes and fairly cheap. i wanted to enroll for the august classed but they are full...


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 3, 2008)

In the Uk you have to have a pharmaceutical degree and belong to the NPS (national Pharmaceutical Society) .You cant get one and hire a pharmacist if thats what you were thinking!


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 3, 2008)

hurleyguyy said:


> pretty sure you have to have a PhD or be an MD or something..


not for a dispensary only to recommend, not too hard to find limited/general info at this link.... 


CA NORML Medical Marijuana Information


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Deff. who u know. I was thinking about hiring an attorney until i found one on an internet site, who had this posted.... What do you guys think?

420Lawyer.com : How to Open a Medical Marijuana Dispensary :: Know Your Medical Marijuana Rights


*April 07, 2008 STATEMENT REGARDING NEW CLIENTS* *Due to the high volume of email and calls our firm receives, I believe it easier for me to create an outline of the current process of purchasing and/or operating a California Medical Marijuana Dispensary ("MMD") instead of discussing the same issues with each and every person individually. * 
* There is no question that owning and operating an MMD can be a lucrative business, however, you must also be advised that under Federal Law, the sale and/or distribution of marijuana, (medical or not), is considered illegal and we can not guarantee any change in Federal Law or their position and tactics used to close down MMD's. As someone interested in this business, one thing you must ask yourself is why you want to own and operate an MMD. If it merely for the income, then this is probably not the business for you, the constant bombardment from various state and federal agencies can become taxing on an owner. A proper owner is someone who believes in the cause itself and an MMD operator must be someone with the compassion necessary to work with seriously ill patients on a daily basis as well as the ferocity and tenacity to stand up for what they believe in, even if it means spending a few hours in handcuffs.*​
*That being said...if you are starting from scratch and looking in the  Los Angeles City area, you will need to purchase someone else's license as the City of Los Angeles is no longer accepting or issuing the licenses. If you already have a license and need assistance with a currently open and running location, then I am certain we can assist you, please call our office to set up an appointment at (626) 578-0708, I am at extension "4"..*​
*Alternatively, if you are looking to purchase a license in the City of Los Angeles, we have several clients who are willing to sell their license and/or locations. Each of the license owners are currently requesting $50,000 per license; this price is non-negotiable across all of the owners. Please also be advised that these are corporations that own licenses only and the buyer must procure their own retail rental space, the current owner has an office Headquarters, but all buyers must obtain their own retail rental location.*​


 *Each MMD license is owned by a California "C-Type" corporation and was opened and properly filed with the California Secretary of State as well as the City of Los Angeles prior to the September 2007 deadline, *​
 *Each corporation has its own corporate kit, including corporate book, stock certificates and corporate seal.*​
 *On some of the MMD licenses, the owner failed to file a "zero income" return for the final quarter of 2007 with the City, but this is merely a form that must be filed and (I believe) the late fee is @ $250,*​
 *Each of the MMD's carries its own liability insurance,*​
 *Each of the MMD's has its own CA State Seller Permit, and*​
 *Each of the MMD's has its own Federal Tax Identification Number.
*​
 *Transfer of ownership   from one party to another is effectuated by a Shareholder Meeting discussing and approving the sale. *​
 *A Purchase Agreement is signed by both parties, payment is made and the stock certificates are signed over to the new owner.*​
 *The new owner(s) have an immediate Shareholders meeting where they name a new Board of Directors*​
 *The Board of Directors, in turn, have an immediate meeting where they nominate and elect the new Officers.*​
 *The list of the new Directors and Officers are filed with the California Secretary of State*​
 *The City of Los Angeles is notified of a change of address (these are licenses only and the buyer must procure their own retail rental space).
Please note that this is a change of address only, this not an application for a new license, the buyer operates under the license that is already in existence.*​
 *The State Board of Equalization is notified of the change of address*​
 *Additionally, there are  other cities that are still allowing (or at least not disallowing) the opening of new dispensaries. For example, many unincorporated areas located within a county, such as the  unincorporated parts of the County of Los Angeles, require the filing of a Conditional Use Permit, This process can take 6 months to 1 year to be completed and requires impact studies, land and community surveys and other lengthy requirements before meeting with the County Council to discuss approval or disapproval of the Conditional Use. There is no guarantee of approval or refusal when following this process. We can perform these services at our firm's normal hourly rate of $250.*​
*Please also be advised that we do not keep a list of all the cities and counties in California that have and do not have moratoriums and/or ordinances set-up and, unfortunately, unless a client is willing to pay for the time it takes to contact each city and/or county planning department, city council and possibly others, it is not a cost-effective practice for our firm to perform this research, so we do not do so.*​
*We also have other clients who  currently have open and running MMD's that they are willing to entertain offers for purchase, most of these are starting their requests at $300,000 and up based on their current patient load. Obviously, purchase of an open and running MMD requires the above process, plus the additional steps necessary for a full business review; this can include inspection of the business' patient records, profit and loss statements, goodwill and reputation in the community, as well as prior tax returns. We can perform these services at our firm's normal hourly rate of $250. In addition, we would also strongly suggest obtaining an independent assessment of the business by a Certified Public Accountant.*​
*Our firm is  still accepting appointments from potential new clients, but, again, because of the high volume of calls and emails we receive, and because of many recent improper events and/or occurrences in the medical marijuana community itself, we feel that the spirit of the Compassionate Use Law is being stretched too far and we have had no choice but to become extremely discerning in who we do and do not accept as clients. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause.*​
* If you are interested in purchasing one of the licenses or MMD locations that our clients have available, then please call our office to set up an appointment at (626) 578-0708, extension number 4. * 
* Please be certain and serious about your decision to go forward before making an appointment as we do not appreciate clients who make and break multiple appointments. *​
*Our initial interview meeting is  1 hour long and is billed at our firm's normal hourly rate of $250, payment is to be made in cash, up front, at the beginning of the meeting. There are no exceptions to this rule. Please prepare a list of questions and concerns that you have before the meeting because there is a lot of information that can be covered and 1 hour is not a very long time.*​
* One final thought:    We believe that the Compassionate Use Law is an important step in changing the way our government looks and deals with our nation's failing medical system as a whole. By recommending the use of natural alternative medications and stepping away from the big business of chemical drug manufacturing, we take a step closer back to a more natural and healthier way of living. *​
*
*
sorry for the long post, but i thought it was all good...


----------



## Quasimoto1 (Aug 12, 2008)

y would u open a dispensary.... good luck getting raided and slapped around.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

Quasimoto1 said:


> y would u open a dispensary.... good luck getting raided and slapped around.


Because you believe that Marijuana helps people and you realize a greater good than just profit and that some things are bigger than yourself.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quasimoto1 said:


> y would u open a dispensary.... good luck getting raided and slapped around.


come on man......


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

No its ok hes from pluto....


----------



## Quasimoto1 (Aug 13, 2008)

ahahaha u guys are a bunch of girls man... i just had to say it. too many weenies on this forum. rep for all the other people though


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a girl, MAN...


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey... Hey... Why all the hostility on my thread MAN... haha.... Ya, the reason i want to open a dispensary is because of the good it brings to people like myself.... So, i started this thread with the hope of getting some input, and to share some of my ideas among people intrested in this topic as well. This is peoples medication agmigo, myself included, and i will stand up for it. No ones gonna slap me around... 

Secondly, i think we are evolving into an age, where not only will marijuana be accessible to needy patients without fear, it will actually help stimulate this dying ecconomy as well. Thanks George Bush....

And without trying to sound all political, cause i'm not. Obama, will be the next president, regardless of the fact that i'm a Ron Paul supporter. The dudes everywhere, they deffinently got there puppet... And since he has already puplically stated he will review the laws. When he does get in to office, Marijuana laws will be amended. 

And Finally, Ganjagoddess, girls who smoke bud are Fucking Hot! I think i just feel in love... 

Peace


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 13, 2008)

Ive heard of dispensaries "on wheels" which deliver to the patients. I know they have one in chico.


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Ive heard of dispensaries "on wheels" which deliver to the patients. I know they have one in chico.


That is a great way to go about it... I deff. am thinking about incorporating that once i can get it off the ground. Also, i would like to offer 24 hour availability to my clients. I can't even begin to tell you how many times I've really wanted to blaze at 3:30 A.M.!!!! So, 24 hours will be an awesome advantage....

Second to that, someone suggested to me to open a store that deals exclusively to people you know, and by giving them a special identification badge, u can monitor who comes and goes.. Which might be the way to go until i can get the money to become legit.... $50k for a license seems pretty steep... and thats just for the paperwork! geeezzzzz.....


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 14, 2008)

Quasimoto1 said:


> y would u open a dispensary.... good luck getting raided and slapped around.



Dispensaries provide a much needed service to medical patients who need cannabis for relief of medical issues. They are a profitable business that is actually safe to operate when done in a legitimate manner.


----------



## sb101 (Aug 14, 2008)

still i think becoming a caretaker would be easier and a little less stressfull. i mean i would love to open a dispensary but i'd be waay too paranoid. 

least we live in a state where people are really trying! to make it work. I Love Cali!


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

i know seriously... California!!!! Anyways, your right, i will be paranoid, if it does all go down (crossing fingers). But i think the main issue to address in that mind set, is your size. Although, you might blow up fast you should still be able to control the pace. For example, closing down for little stints at a time could be healthy... 

In my opinon though, the goal would be to stay away from a second and third location. This seems to be the pitfall for many shop owners that i have met. Even though they would be lucrative investments, this is primarly what the DEA looks for. 

I hear stories all the time about shop owners, getting busted because they got greedy.... 

So, TBC...


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Check out this article i found about a man in Claremont California who opened a MMD without the consent of the city.... I got mad respect for this guy...

Medical marijuana dispensary opens in Claremont


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

Bastards... The DEA SUX!!!

DEA agents raid Culver City medical marijuana dispensary - Los Angeles Times


----------



## bonze309 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boy I would love to own a dispensary. Well I live in indiana and both of my grandparents passed away and they owned close to 600 acres will be getting a nice inhearintce (sp) soon. There is olny three grandchildren and I would be able to get a card I have all ready talked to some doctors in cali. I take a dispensary has to grow everything that they sale rite. If I understood rite you can even by clones from them. Boy that would be rough since I am a first time grower but how hard could it be could always by clones from other dipensaries till i got the hang of it doing very well for my first tear sorry I do not hav a camera but will soon don't know a hole lot about them and don;t want to get ripped off by some salesman tell what you think sorry 4 jumping in Did not mean to take over your thread if you ever see my fell free to do the same!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

bonze309 said:


> Well I live in indiana and both of my grandparents passed away and there is olny three grandchildren and I would be able to get a card I have all ready talked to some doctors out there so. i take a dispensary has to grow everything that they sale rite. Boy that would be rough since I am a first time grower but how hard could it be could always by clones from other dipensaries till i got the hang of it doing very well for my first tear sorry I do not hav a camera but will soon don't know a hole lot about them and don;t want to get ripped off by some salesman tell what you think sorry 4 jumping in


Actually quite the contrary from my understanding. A dispensary "legally", is not supposed to cultivate and sell their own product to patients (although it happens all the time). But rather independent MMD's (Medical Marijuana Dispensary) should aquire their buds from Patients/ Growers, and then re-sell it back to other needy patients. 

Although, i'm not sure if this entirely correct since it is just hear say. It does make sense, since they probably didn't want their to be any monopolies when SB420 was first introduced.... 

One thing to point out however, Is that it can be done "legally" if the owner grows the product off site. i.e. in the convience of his/her own home, and is kept with in the limits designated by that city (example 6 mature 6 immature). Which, mind you, if you had three to four patients you were caring for, you could cultivate their weed for them as well, and in turn sell it at the dispensary... 

So theres ways around it, but right now i would say growing your own product and then selling it in your mmd is way to shifty....


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

btw i reached the 420 view mark right now! So i'm deff. smoking a bowl to that. I love this community!


----------



## herbologist (Aug 14, 2008)

It totally depends on where you are at.


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 14, 2008)

herbologist said:


> It totally depends on where you are at.



For sure...


----------



## m4n (Aug 16, 2008)

I have been thinking about opening up a delivery service here in the Bay Area but have a baby on the way and have a great job. But it would be nice to work for yourself.


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 17, 2008)

Delivery sounds like a good avenue too. I would just be sketching driving around with all that prepackaged bud, especially in Long Beach. Pigs out here try to catch people ridin dirty all the time!


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 18, 2008)

delivery (in CA) is probably one of the safest to start out with, for a couple of reasons:

1) harder to hit a moving target... delivery services usually don't have a physical address listed anywhere.

2) As long as you aren't hauling lbs's, or doing anything illegal (like driving under the influence...), even if you are pulled over (if you are legal) you don't have to worry too much about getting pulled over. If they yank your product you take em to court and get it back! Disrupts deiveries for the day, but go back to get some more from your stash and business as usual...

3) Verify validity of patient before you are ever face to face, reduces unfriendly encounters.

4) If you don't like the person or situation, never have to worry about them coming back to your location. 


But you do have the disadvantages:

1) Gas additional cost (guess this can be offset by not having to pay rent if you don't have a physical location)

2) Limits your daily client (you can only have as many clients as YOU can get to)

3) People like to see before they buy so you will have to have varieties on you, you have to carry more than you need (risk of theft, LEO's, accidents) if you wish of offer a variety. (there are ways around this but you get the general idea of the disadvantage) 

4) More than likely you are going to be alone when going to other peoples houses... delivery services get robbed just as easy (if not more) as the pizza guys do...


----------



## herbologist (Aug 18, 2008)

He's got that right


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah, this is easily the most touchy subject of all medical marijuana, its a taboo in the gray area of law and practical execution. That is the problem with medical marijuana (though I am a patient myself), the medical marijuana laws passed in the state, clashing with federal law, also making difficult to interpret which other laws you have to still correspond with, meshed with county and city laws/ordinances...... The whole damn thing is a big mess that is sucking tons of money, time, and putting in prison too many seriously ill. But wait.....
Take money out of the equation! Take the "Donations" out of the equation. A place that delivers for free, nah don't think so... but a shop that gives free meds to Qualifying patients, think about the image representation there, a completely Non Profit Organization that relies on Grants, not donations, to operate. These Grants having in place certain stipulations that make the whole operation agreeable to the areas public and private residents. The grants being self funded by public Fund Raising events, where portions of proceeds go to other local non profit organizations (in other words, equal portions of proceeds would be given to the qualifying Non prof organizations), that way there is even more good image, no harm done, people need their cars washed, to go to carnivals etc. etc. just don't make the pot leaf the big image, don't focus soooo much on how much the cannabis movement needs its communities, rather focus on what the cannabis community IS doing for its general community, respect is earned, ears perk, people listen, people act more.
Basically all of your financial documents show that NO MONEY gets spent to acquire your medical marijuana, it is all given to the organization, show that all of the grant money goes to cover the expenses of operating, and even falls short in places. Strive to meet goals set in the provisions of the grants! Keep it all perpetual, open many locations, advertise communities thriving! Word of mouth, appreciation.... mmmm another toke on the bong...... ok,... oh yeah, and a whole lot more (just kinda don't wanna sit here writing all day).... touchy subject indeed....


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^^
All nobel idea's...


But it realistically won't happen till there is legalization and a general acceptance of MMJ. Why is this something that always comes up? The people that open and operate these facilities currently take big risks to personal and family freedom not to mention the financial risks involved, in order to provide patients medicine. Everyone that has a recommendation and use these facilities IS SICK right? So discounts due to illness doesn't make sense. I think it is reasonable for these people to make money at it, nothing wrong with this and it is none of my business how much or how little they make at it, just like any other business. If I don't like the prices I don't have to buy it, I have options:

1) Grow myself and only pay cost of growing
2) Drive to another location that is less expensive
3) Go back to the black market and take the risks there 
4) Find traditional medicine and use insurance card to get pills for $10-15 bottle 


I'm just glad there are a few around me and they stick around a while longer, the longer they are open the better it is for the community. Those that don't abide by the law and sell out the back door and do things that are not legal, do so at the risk and peril of all the patients in the local area and I have little sympathy when they get raided over these issues. Still, it is wrong for these guys to get raided, but when you are walking a tight rope why make it thinner than it needs to be.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree completely, accept that there is already a couple dispensaries that are doing things along the same lines as what I described above. They compare illness to income, to source of income, and ability to grow.... and they are both non profits. They get support from their local law enforcement, as the local Sheriff is a patient even!

the 1-4 you wrote is what Most patients do, I would say only about 1/5 of patients actually go through the clubs, and about 3/4 grow and go black market when they run out. Probably only like 1-3% go back to other kinds of medications...
Setting up legislation is easy, as long as you know how to lobby. I am still kind of figuring it out, but sooner or later I plan to put a lot of new pieces of legislator under our citizens noses.


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 21, 2008)

What up everyone, and thanks for everyone's input, on a subject that i feel deff. needs more Information out there!! Please keep it up, you guys are really putting some good stuff out there!! Great ideas left and right, and some really usefull information.... 

Second to that, i also want to say big thanks to the peeps at Attitude Seed Bank! I ordered some Barney Farm 8 Ball Kush, and some Trainwreck by Greenhouse, and i just got them today. There germing right now, and you guessed it, i'm starting a journal to show everyone my expierence, so be on the look out! 


Bong Tokes for Everyone!

FarmerDave


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 21, 2008)

man, I am so f'en skeptical about ordering seeds! I get mine out of ganja's from the clubs! That is also a good way to get a guarantee of the type and quality. Plus they are expensive, and the ones that come outta the buds are free... just used up all of my seedstock (18 seeds, 5 seedlings left,  )


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 21, 2008)

i know i was sketching too, but its all good and really discreet. I usually grow with clones from the local clubs in SoCal but, this time i decided to start from scratch. Also, i am just going to get some good moms started hopefully, and working them into my hydro setup


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 22, 2008)

*California Medical Marijuana Dispensary Owner Charlie Lynch Found Guilty in Grotesque Miscarriage of Justice*

Nick Gillespie | August 5, 2008, 7:28pm
Charles Lynch, the owner of a medical marijuana dispensary in Morro Bay, California that was fully compliant with state laws, has been found guilty in federal court of pushing drugs. The grim details, courtesy of _The Los Angeles Times_:
The owner of a Morro Bay marijuana dispensary was found guilty today in federal court of five counts of distributing drugs.

Charles Lynch, the owner of the dispensary, faces a minimum of five years in prison.

His closely watched trial involved conflicting marijuana laws and went to a federal court jury Monday. Jurors were asked to determine if Lynch was guilty of violating federal drug laws.

During a week-and-a-half-long trial in U.S. District Court in Los Angeles, federal prosecutors sought to depict Lynch as a common drug dealer who sold pot to teenagers and carried a backpack stuffed with cash.

Lynch was charged with distributing marijuana, conspiring to distribute marijuana and providing marijuana to people under the age of 21.​Whole news story here.
Lynch is one of the countless casualties of an idiotic and tragically long-running war on drugs. His shop scrupulously followed Golden State laws and when he opened his shop in Morro Bay, local officials attended the ribbon-cutting ceremony. And that kid he provided medical marijuana to? A high school athlete who had lost a leg to cancer and had a prescription from a Stanford-trained doctor (and in any case, Lynch only dealt with the boy's parents). Yes, a common drug dealer.
There's only one good possibility to come out of this verdict: That its manifest injustice and stupidity and inhumanity (to Lynch and his customers) will help spark a long overdue reaction to the drug war and its punishing toll on individuals and basic Constitutional rights.
*reason* has been covering this story closely. Its import goes beyond drug policy to questions about federalism and whether or not states can truly be laboratories of experimentation and it compounds the awful logic of the Supreme Court's dreadful ruling in _Gonzales v. Raich_ (2005) which invoked the commerce clause in deciding that federal laws overrode state laws when it came to medical marijuana.
Click here for coverage, including video updates featuring key players in the case, of the trial of Lynch. 
Click below to watch the Drew Carey Project documentary "Raiding California" that tells the truth about Charlie Lynch.




Check it out here...

Hit & Run > California Medical Marijuana Dispensary Owner Charlie Lynch Found Guilty in Grotesque Miscarriage of Justice - Reason Magazine


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 22, 2008)

*What Garbage, i'll let you make up your mind on the above story.

But, to me it seems pretty interesting that 12 jurrors found this person guilty. All it would have taking to be a hung jury is one vote. I mean, not even one of the jurrors considered the harmlessness in smoking? 

**F that....*
*
FIGHT!!! FIGHT!!! FIGHT!!!

I will be deffinently dedicating myself to finding answers to the legal ins and outs of the dispensary bizz... But, what the hell is selling to minors under the age of 21!!! what a joke!!! 

Just curious, a little off topic, but how old where you when you first smoked weed?

I was 14.


*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 22, 2008)

8 years old, and at a great grandparents funeral no less... really sad to see that, but I can tell you why it came as guilty, imagine the leverage coming from a not guilty finding. Wish I was a private investigator, I would see how the jurors got threatened/bribed into voting like that. Seriously, members of MASSES asked people to take surveys, and 96% of people said they would pass the not guilty verdict on anyone for marijuana, whether they thought they were guilty or not, just because they know its harmless....


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I live close to Morro Bay, this guy was selling to people w/o a scrip, what do you think happens when you sell pot to an undercover DEA w/o a prescription,its on our local news often.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 22, 2008)

ah, then he screwed himself there then, even if there was a hung jury the judge would have passed the verdict of guilty!


----------



## herbologist (Aug 22, 2008)

Any one who hides under the medical blanket and seizes the criminal side is deserving of justice.


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 22, 2008)

Well obviously the man was not tried by a jury of_ his_ peers. 
In a sparsely populated state, like Montana, dispensaries only lead to monopoly. There's one, in the middle of the state. The owner was gonna help me get going until he saw that I wasn't interested in buying his clones and already have my own strain.


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I live close to Morro Bay, this guy was selling to people w/o a scrip, what do you think happens when you sell pot to an undercover DEA w/o a prescription,its on our local news often.



Interesting... I'd love to read up on it and find out the facts of the case. Just curious, do you know for a fact he was selling to peeps w/o a perscription, or did the local news state that. Just wondering.....


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

FarmerDave said:


> I Just curious, do you know for a fact he was selling to peeps w/o a perscription, or did the local news state that. Just wondering.....


will we ever know?


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 23, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> will we ever know?


Probably not...


----------



## KidCreole (Aug 23, 2008)

i agree with herbologist. Thats why honest despensiaries come under fire.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 24, 2008)

It happens and it's not always the owner that is doing it or even knows about it. Until the other day, I was always kind of figuring duh, when ever I saw something like this. You know if you start selling to non-valid/verified people that come in, you know something bad is bound to happen; not that it is right either way, but if you are gonna own and run a dispensary you better toe the line when doing it, it's risky enough! I mean every time I have gone to a dispensary they are always so anal about you having your original recommendation every time it's not even funny. 

But the other day I go to East LA and realize that I only have my mini-wallet recommendation on me, now it has the same exact verbiage, has all the same info on it, has the embossed Dr seal on it and wet/live signatures on it; the ONLY difference is, that it is the size of two business card that is folded over and on the back of it, it says Passport on it and the Dr's business info on it but I always have a hard time with it being accepted for some reason and this E.LA place gives me a hard time and I decided to go to Hollyweed and check out this place that had some special on OZ's. I get there and without even being asked about my recommendation the bud tender is making recommendations and asking what I was interested in... Now, I know I have a valid recommendation and instead of dealing with what I had to deal with earlier I just rolled with it.

Now I think it should not have happened (kinda like the first half of this Redskins game I am watching... LOL) but ONLY because it is IMO similar to Liquor stores checking ID, it's not that hard to comply with and if that is all that is needed to keep it 'legal' then let's not spoil a good thing and give the Anti's something else to try and make it look _EVIL_. As far as making people get a Dr recommendation for a substance that has NEVER killed anyone and can be grown like any normal house plant or herb, when everyday we can go to a convenience store and on the recommendation of a bum off the street, get a good bottle of ripple or good tasting hand-full of change a pack tobacco products and only need to be born before a date to purchase these obvious poisons that have been proven to KILL and/or cause cancer... All I have to say is LOL


----------



## herbologist (Aug 26, 2008)

We dispensary owners have so much more to pay attention to.I had a manager selling weed to the streets last week.He decided he could make more there.Not out of our shop but referring people to his house.We let him go.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have too!


----------



## herbologist (Aug 27, 2008)

I am at the point I believe everyone has a point or number that makes it worth stealing for.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 27, 2008)

what are you talking about?


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 28, 2008)

Any in san diego?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 28, 2008)

You can take classes now! Oaksterdam University


----------



## herbologist (Aug 29, 2008)

On the job training,


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2008)

I could really use a job!


----------



## FarmerDave (Aug 30, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I could really use a job!



ha ha me too. has anyone actually attended any of these classes at Oaksterdam and would be willing to share a little bit about their expierence?


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like from the web site that they have something like a job placement for graduates or at least they have dispensaries that post job openings on campus, something like that.


----------



## richborgo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have had the privelage of working a few clubs in hollywood area. What you have to do is find a city that does not have a moratorium on clubs, then find a building that the landlord lives far away. Open club. You can go to the city council and try to get permission but this method has failed more than it suceeded. Most clubs that are open in the bay area did just as I explained. You must be willing to spend $$$$$$ on security , as if the city finds you that is what they like to see. CANORML has all the info you need. Also get a good lawyer with experience in this there are a couple in Cali that do great work.


----------



## m4n (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah i heard a minute long commercial on the radio today for Oaksterdam


----------



## herbologist (Sep 3, 2008)

I would rather find an old timer and really get the jest of it.Just like school they teach you the basics,you graduate and jump into the real world.Your real learning comes from doing it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I would have to agree with Herbologist... only in this particular field.... getting a good amount of experience before you even step into a classroom would be a lot more beneficial. Then going out and trying newer, bigger, more exciting things will be easier to accommodate.....


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 4, 2008)

Well with the new AG opinion in CA, you will have to make sure that your dispensary is formed as a non-profit co-op or collective and you will have to document it just like you would any other business and pretty much prove if needed where you buy from and who you sell to and how you are not supporting the black market. 

Now if you know anything about true co-op's then you will probably understand why 90+% of these dispensaries will be organized as a collective. But if you do choose to go co-op with it you MUST register the co-op with the state. If you don't know what a co-op is then read this Statement on the Co-operative Identity you have to meet all the requirements and since most people want ownership this won't work to well.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 4, 2008)

herbologist said:


> I would rather find an old timer and really get the jest of it.Just like school they teach you the basics,you graduate and jump into the real world.Your real learning comes from doing it.


that would be really chill too. But i think its a great idea, i would attend if there was one in Long Beach. it would be a great way to meet those connections and hopefully learn from an actual ol timer." I'm sure some students would have a been around the block a time or two.

Would anyone else be willing to at least check it out if there was one nearby where you lived?


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure, a lot of people would; but it takes the right kind of mindset to truly make it workable for both parties. I mean apprenticeships are hard to come by for a reason, lots of ungrateful, irresponsible, greedy, big mouthed people out there if you know what I mean. Could be bad news for an old timer that is just trying to do some good...


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 5, 2008)

Oaksterdam University has fall semester starting on Sept 10th and they have a cannabusiness course. I would consider checking them out. They are in Los Angeles, not really all that far from Long Beach.


----------



## thephantompain1990 (Sep 6, 2008)

i think youre a little late


----------



## m4n (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone know what you need to open a delivery service??? I will go back and re-read this thread.


----------



## K.J (Sep 13, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> Well with the new AG opinion in CA, you will have to make sure that your dispensary is formed as a non-profit co-op or collective and you will have to document it just like you would any other business and pretty much prove if needed where you buy from and who you sell to and how you are not supporting the black market.


Actually, the AG opinion calls for them to be "not for profit", which is very different than "non-profit". I know, it sounds similar, but in practice it's very different. Basically, not for profit means that you make enough to cover overhead, costs, and salaries of your employees, but the rest gets rolled back into helping patients and growing the operation.


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 13, 2008)

K.J said:


> Actually, the AG opinion calls for them to be "not for profit", which is very different than "non-profit". I know, it sounds similar, but in practice it's very different. Basically, not for profit means that you make enough to cover overhead, costs, and salaries of your employees, but the rest gets rolled back into helping patients and growing the operation.


There is no difference between non-profit or not-for-profit, it is in name-only (semantics, in other words). Sometimes people referred to these differently to help convey what the intent of the organizations is with regards to any profits or overages made by the organization. 

However, there is a difference between a 501(c)(3) non-profit and one that doesn't have this status, one has the ability to allow donations to be tax deductible because of an allowance granted by the IRS and the other doesn't. This is a common misconception, I was very actively involved in a non-profit that at times flirted with the notion of registering as a 501(c)(3) but never did. 

But don't take my word for it:

non-profit vs not for profit - Google Search


----------



## K.J (Sep 13, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> There is no difference between non-profit or not-for-profit, it is in name-only (semantics, in other words). Sometimes people referred to these differently to help convey what the intent of the organizations is with regards to any profits or overages made by the organization.
> 
> However, there is a difference between a 501(c)(3) non-profit and one that doesn't have this status, one has the ability to allow donations to be tax deductible because of an allowance granted by the IRS and the other doesn't. This is a common misconception, I was very actively involved in a non-profit that at times flirted with the notion of registering as a 501(c)(3) but never did.
> 
> ...


Actually, there is a difference; that being the technical legal structure. Here it is from the American's For Safe Access essay on what the AG's recommendations mean for compassion clubs in CA:

"SB 420 says that nothing in the law authorizes the cultivation of medical cannabis for profit. The AG guidelines anticipate that medical cannabis dispensing collectives and cooperatives will operate in a "not-for-profit" manner. Many people confuse the phrase "*not-for-profit*" with the term "nonprofit." The phrase not-for-profit describes the behavior of a business or association that is not operated solely to generate profits for its owners. Any business, regardless of its formal structure, can operate in a not-for-profit fashion be reinvesting excess revenue (after salary and overhead) in patients services for members, advocacy for patients, or other typical nonprofit activity. 

The term *nonprofit* refers to a specific corporate structure under California law. Nonprofit organizations are organized for a variety of non-commercial activities including charitable, educational, and religious activities. Many nonprofit organizations are exempt from taxation at the state and federal level. However, medical cannabis collectives that choose to organize as California Nonprofit Mutual Benefit Corporations can not be exempt from taxation because the Internal Revenue Service will not recognize their activity as legal, and state exemption from taxation is contingent on federal exemption.

It is important to note that nothing in the AG guidelines mandates a specific corporate or organizational structure. A traditional business form (corporation, partnership, limited liability company, etc.) could, in practice, substantially comply with the guidelines by operating in a not-for-profit fashion. Some additional clarification may be needed in the courts, but patients operating not-for-profit collectives should be aware that the perception of excessive profits is what motivates this portion of the guidelines. Paying reasonable salaries is acceptable, but other indications of excessive profits should be avoidedlavish bonuses or dividends, conspicuous spending, etc."


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 14, 2008)

OK, thanks for the impute. 

Maybe neither one of us is 100% correct in how we are explaining this, so if someone is really that interested they should talk to someone that KNOWS the law on this (attorney), not just a couple of informed advocates 'cut and pasting' from different sites. Besides I think we have both posted a few informative links.


----------



## m4n (Sep 14, 2008)

m4n said:


> Anyone know what you need to open a delivery service??? I will go back and re-read this thread.


This is all that i found:
*DELIVERY SERVICES *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Although state law has no explicit provision for delivery services, they can be justified on the grounds that many patients lack transportation and cannot grow for themselves. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]One way of setting up a delivery service consistent with state law is to act as a "primary caregiver." In this case, the caregiver grows the marijuana and delivers it to the patient. It is an unsettled question whether primary caregivers can buy medicine from outside sources. Although there is no provision in the law explicitly outlawing such purchase, the Attorney General's guidelines disallow it.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Theoretically, the caregiver should not charge for the marijuana itself, but rather for his or her time and costs in providing it.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Note that the caregiver should "*consistently*" [/FONT]provide for the patient's needs, and that multiple "primary caregivers" are not authorized in the law.
The second way to organize a delivery service is as a non-profit cooperative or collective: in this case, the management should be in the hands of the membership, not a single individual.

I was wondering about Business License or permits? Kind of like the green cross, Anyone got any more info?


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 14, 2008)

You must apply for a sellers permit through the state so you can pay the sales tax owed. Seller's permit applicants require the business name (of course) but need not provide 'type' of business but not providing this might cause delays in getting updated info on specific business type issues. City or county business license's are only needed when required by city and/or county requirements, depending on how you set yourself up you may not be required to obtain this.

M4n; you can probably run a google and run across this site with most of the info you need to know to answer your question:

Registration - Board of Equalization


----------



## starwickes (Oct 28, 2008)

You can't get a NEw license fm the state, but you can buy existing licenses. Check out 420lawyers.com. Gives some good info. on starting your own.


----------



## msgrappling (Dec 14, 2008)

so if patients designate you are their "grower", How many plants can you grow and how many can the patient grow now that he's turned over his right to grow to someone else?


----------



## ta2drvn (Dec 14, 2008)

this is more difficult due to a recent court decision that to qualify as a caregiver you must be able to show the relationship is established before the MJ entered the picture not started because of the MJ. 

However if you have a person that can qualify they can grow 6 adult or 12 immature plants and then you can grow 0, you can't grow your max and have the caregiver grow your max also if that is what you are asking. 

But then again I guess LEO would have to look at both locations and count them up from there....


----------



## ta2drvn (Dec 15, 2008)

m4n said:


> This is all that i found:
> *DELIVERY SERVICES *
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Although state law has no explicit provision for delivery services, they can be justified on the grounds that many patients lack transportation and cannot grow for themselves. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]One way of setting up a delivery service consistent with state law is to act as a "primary caregiver." In this case, the caregiver grows the marijuana and delivers it to the patient. It is an unsettled question whether primary caregivers can buy medicine from outside sources. Although there is no provision in the law explicitly outlawing such purchase, the Attorney General's guidelines disallow it.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Theoretically, the caregiver should not charge for the marijuana itself, but rather for his or her time and costs in providing it.[/FONT]
> ...






FYI - Do not set up a delivery service based on being a 'CAREGIVER' this will NO LONGER WORK because of the recent supreme court decision, this is affected just like in my last post. Status has to be established BEFORE MJ enters the picture, so if you take care of your mother then you can still claim CAREGIVER status but if you are doing it for a buddy that just got his recommendation, no can do.


Establish a collective or co-op that delivers to it's patients, as for having to have a specific license through the state, none needed, county by county it is different.


----------



## 420Chillin (Apr 30, 2009)

ta2drvn said:


> FYI - Do not set up a delivery service based on being a 'CAREGIVER' this will NO LONGER WORK because of the recent supreme court decision, this is affected just like in my last post. Status has to be established BEFORE MJ enters the picture, so if you take care of your mother then you can still claim CAREGIVER status but if you are doing it for a buddy that just got his recommendation, no can do.
> 
> 
> Establish a collective or co-op that delivers to it's patients, as for having to have a specific license through the state, none needed, county by county it is different.


Where did you get your information from a lawyer?


----------



## sridir (Jan 9, 2010)

I've opened up many dispensaries in my life. It's not too hard you just have to stick to your guns when the city tries to bother you. I have found ways to try to make sure you don't get "too noticed"

Screw Lawyers. They are only looking out for their backs. Only use lawyers if the city/county is having a issue with you otherwise don't waste your money or your time. 

The only thing you need in a dispensary is the right documentations. There is a site that sells all the required documentations. www.dispensaryhelp.com. I saw this site on craigslist and its very affordable. 

If you have any questions I can help you answer it. My email is [email protected]


----------



## mmjmenu (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm a patient who started mmjmenu. Several dispensaries use it to run efficiently and if you run a dispensary or are opening one we can help you. Like I said, I'm a patient too so this is a business started because we believe in the purpose. Please check us out at www.mmjmenu.com and feel free to contact me if we here can help you in any way.


----------



## Matt Davis (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow. This thread is awesome. I am looking to start my own collective... I would love to talk to some more people about this topic


----------



## Matt Davis (Oct 18, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get all the documentations and license forms to start a co-op collective


----------



## moedawg (Jan 25, 2011)

_Arizona Dispensary Solutions_ is a consulting service has experience with obtaining dispensary licenses in other states including Colorado. We specialize in Proposition 203 based medical marijuana consulting and specialty services such as business plans and forecasting to help individuals in the state apply for an Arizona dispensary certificate.


----------



## JayTrinity (Jan 25, 2011)

Long Beach not possible.
http://www.presstelegram.com/news/ci_16128268


----------



## bigedawg (Feb 25, 2011)

Or you could find people like me that live in non med states that don't live close to 1(I live in NC) and help them out by sending them some,discretely that is. It's crazy that we cannot legally go to another state and buy medical mar. even if we have a qualifying condition(hep c) I hate trying to find good grade bud around here and would be willing to pay decent prices for it. No questions asked.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 25, 2011)

First things First. Have 50 thousand in the bank.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 26, 2011)

sridir said:


> I've opened up many dispensaries in my life. It's not too hard you just have to stick to your guns when the city tries to bother you. I have found ways to try to make sure you don't get "too noticed"
> 
> Screw Lawyers. They are only looking out for their backs. Only use lawyers if the city/county is having a issue with you otherwise don't waste your money or your time.
> 
> ...


Opening a dispensary without a lawyer is suicide. Especially in California where the law changes more often than the direction of the wind. 

To run a good dispensary you need:
-6 or 12mo lease on a store front with the land owners knowledge and consent of the use of the area for the sale of marijuana
-minimum 2 employees at any given time in the bud room in your dispensary
-Safe to lock away all product that isn't on display (this is in the law not just a recommendation)
-Safety door and bulletproof glass recommended to protect your ass from both the DEA and assholes who want to make a quick buck. 
-Money put away to cover renovations that will need to be done to your store location. You won't find a place that's laid out the way you want, you just wont.
-Money to cover desks, phone service, internet, lights, cash registers, employees salaries, purchasing product, office supplies like paper and such, phones, answering machine, book keeping software, display cases, jars to store bud in, pill bottles or bags (no one wants bags spring for the air tight pill bottles, not regular Rx ones.), vacuum sealer to prevent your excess product in storage from going bad, chairs, decorations.

You want to make sure you can cover the cost to pay your employees for at least the first 2-3 months of business assuming you get less than expected sales. Not to mention if you have full time employees you'd need to find health care for them, so its probably best to get more employees so you can afford to hire everyone part time until things get rolling, but then you run into the small business head tax so you're paying a small amount of money in taxes per employee. 

All that being said, you're an idiot if you go into starting a dispensary without 200k if not more in cash. No (reputable) bank on the planet is going to give you a loan to start a dispensary (if they do, enjoy the sky high interest rates) so you're stuck with your own finances plus what ever private investors you can wrangle up. The idea of having so much cash available is that with ANY business opportunity you want to be prepared for an absolute shit storm. You have to be prepared for extra expenses, especially in medical marijuana where business can be very fickle in places like Cali where there are so many dispensaries to choose from.

You want to have enough cash lying around where you won't have to sell your first born child to cover rent if you go 2+ months with no sales. Be able to sustain yourself for at least 2-3 months MINIMUM. It would be better to not open a dispensary until you have the first 6 months expenses fully factored out and covered in cash, not in assets.


----------



## JayTrinity (Feb 26, 2011)

I know two shops with one employee, no armed guards. Just a man in a booth above some shop covering all the points of his business.


----------



## FarmerDave (Jan 21, 2012)

1/21/2012

Hey Everyone , 

I started this thread a while back to get information on opening a Club here in Southern California. Well, it's been almost 4 years since then.... and we CAN successfully tell you ALL, that WE are ALIVE and THRIVING! 

So, I just wanted to say thank you to Rollitup.org, for Helping us get going! The information shared by your members helped us acquire the proper paperwork, and permits we needed. And Last week, we successfully signed up our *35th* club, and are now over _*5,000*_ patients strong! 

But we couldn't have done it without this community! So thank you everyone, and we look forward to bringing Organically Grown, Low Cost Medical Cannabis to patients Everywhere in the future!

Also, to give back: I am offering any members of this community who use our service an additional *10% OFF, *when you use Promo Code: 
*ROLLITUP.


* _**We feel that Rollitup.org is the best online Think Tank for the Medical Cannabis Community, and this is our way of giving back! _


Cheers Everyone,
David Ford
Owner - Operator 
http://CareGiversExpress.com
Current Menu For MMJ Patients In CA (only): 
http://tinyurl.com/6otuc4b


----------



## Xoshua (Jan 22, 2012)

My dream career. I'm a patient, and honestly it is my dream to own and run a legal MJ dispense here in Ontario, Canada. Farmerdave I'm very happy you followed your dream and successful, one day I hope to be in a similar boat.

Cheers David!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah man i would love to own a shop. and grow to supply it. mmm baked goods. beautiful glass display cases and flowers everywhere. candles. ahh i'm dreamin mb someday.


----------



## str8upmenace420 (Feb 9, 2012)

there are alotta of things to do 
1 permission by federal government
2 let those money hungry war monglers treat you like a criminial
3 have them inspect you like a child molester
4 all dispensaries are of non profit so technically youll be a legal pot dealer that aint makin money but ge to see some of the highest grade strains

there also bad things to as well
1 getting robbed or shot by cartels, gangs etc
2 government becomes overly suspicious and throws your ass in jail for 5 years

but forget all these 
do what you think is right and let no man tell you what you can and cant do. 
we are all one species with different goals ambitions and ideas try to express them all


----------



## str8upmenace420 (Feb 9, 2012)

on that note

jah bless

keep ya head up
cheers from trenchtown kingston


----------



## mattjacobsenmmj (May 8, 2012)

Theres over 100 videos on all this type of stuff at cannabis college HQ

[video=youtube_share;QeV9k8o4YZU]http://youtu.be/QeV9k8o4YZU[/video]


----------



## williamhoran (Aug 31, 2012)

this is an oooooooooooooooooooooooold ass thread...wow, but the story is still the same...they are still trying to shut everyone down and everyone is still opening new places. props to folks with balls, the wieners are always gona wine, DEA and the gov is always gona try to stop the power of the plant and I'm always gona smoke weed...life goes on.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 31, 2012)

here if you have half a million to invest you might have a chance of starting a dispensary .


----------



## dbkick (Aug 31, 2012)

williamhoran said:


> this is an oooooooooooooooooooooooold ass thread...wow, but the story is still the same...they are still trying to shut everyone down and everyone is still opening new places. props to folks with balls, the wieners are always gona wine, DEA and the gov is always gona try to stop the power of the plant and I'm always gona smoke weed...life goes on.


very old ass, who dug this one out??


----------



## 420marijuana (Dec 5, 2012)

holly molly.


----------

